# Detailingworld™ Review- Wax Planet Orbit



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Wax Planet Orbit*

Wax Planet are a new brand to DW but have been around for a little while, based in Rotherham all the waxes are blended right here in the UK and from what I have seen seem to have a decent range of products for the discerning wax buyer, for more information on the brand have a look here: https://www.wax-planet.com/home.html

Wax isn't dead by any stretch of the imagination and the smaller UK based wax manufacturers are coming out with some really great wax products so its going to be interesting to see what Wax Planet have to offer.

*The Product: *

The sample supplied came in a really handy 50ml PET pot with the usual Wax Planet branding on the label (I say handy because it is a widemouthed jar which is an ideal size for a wax applicator).

The actual wax is dark blue in colour and a little swipe test revealed its pretty soft after the initial top layer which looked hard, it smelt good but not overpowering but in all honesty I am struggling to place the smell.

*Wax Planet say:*

*ORBIT Orbit is a full Montan blend of wax, a hard wax that works very much the same as a soft wax, very easy to use and produces a fantastic finish to any paint colour. Apply orbit in a very thin layer covering the whole panel, wait for it to cure and buff to a stunning glossy finish. Montan is normally used on darker coloured cars but this blend gives the same stunning results on lighter colours cars. Orbit is £35 for a 200 ml luxury glass jar.
*

So its a hard Montan wax blend which is easy to use and looks great on dark cars which is lucky for me 

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper today and it was a perfect morning to get the shorts on and have a wash, 15degs and overcast so spot on.

The car was given a snow foam treatment followed by a 2 bucket wash and was looking ***** and span.



I decided to do the roof panel today to see how the wax faired, the weapon of choice was a Farecla G3 wax applicator.



2 twists in the pot coated the top of the applicator and the wax was applied in small over lapping circles to the panel, the initial 2 turns were enough to do 1/2 of the roof panel which meant it certainly spread a long way.
I was also pleased to report that application was a breeze, the wax just seemed to melt into the panel and felt really oily and smooth.

It was also nice to note that you were able to see where the wax had been applied.



The panel was left for 10 minutes whilst I went round and dressed the trims and tyres, on returning to the car a swipe test revealed that the wax was ready to remove.

Using a soft Orange Boa I started to buff the excess off hoping that it was going come off easy (I had a bottle of QD just out of shot ready to roll) but i need not have worried, it was just as easy to buff as it went on.



The look of the wax on the panel was great, there was little change in the colour but you could see it allowed the reflection to shine and the flaking to really pop yet maintained a certain amount of richness that you would expect from a good quality wax.

*Price:*

£35 for a 200ml glass pot and is available from here: https://www.wax-planet.com/order-here.html

Thinking about value as with alot of 200ml wax pots this would last a long time indeed and the fact that the 50ml pot I had looked hardly touched you could say that £35 was a bargain.

*Would I use it again?:*

Difficult one for me to commit to as you will see in a minute, I really liked the application and removal, the look of the wax on the panel was great I just would have hoped for better beading on a freshly waxed panel.

*Conclusion:*

Wax Planet Orbit is a super easy wax to use, it is a pleasure to apply and remove. It also represents great value for money at £35 for a glass jar.
The only caveat I would add is that the beading could be improved but if you are looking for your 1st foray into waxes and would like a easy wax that wont break the bank to get you started I would recommend having a look at Orbit.



And of course no wax review would be complete without the beading shot.

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

